# Morihei Ueshiba and Yoshimitsu Yamada



## Xue Sheng (Dec 3, 2009)

o sensei Morihei Ueshiba
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoDK3XuvZWw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i27obVRzIPc&NR=1&feature=fvwp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7Cfpay1X2c&feature=related

Yoshimitsu Yamada Aikikai Aikido Shihan




 
More Aikido
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTCHXh8MOkc&NR=1


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Dec 10, 2009)

Are you looking to switch to Aikido? :angel:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 11, 2009)

No, I am just impressed by people like Morihei Ueshiba. He is also one of the few people that is not Taiji that impresses my sifu.

If I were not CMA I might, there is a rather good Aikido school near me (The Instructor is 4th generation from a student of Yamada Shihan) but I am a CMA guy to the bone :EG:


----------

